# Toilet Won't Hold Water



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello all,

Aunt B here. Just noticed that the toilet isn't holding water. This happened when we first got it and then was fine but just happened again this week. We store it in our shop so boy did we notice. At ant rate being a new unit I wouldn't think of wear. I also took a clean rag around the top and bottom of the seal and made sure nothing was on the ball part. It's as clean as a whistle. no holes, no nicks no dirt.

Has anyone experienced this? I just can't think of anything else to do.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't mean to sound condescending with this question but I have to ask, do you keep water in the toilet bowl when not in use?

The manual says to always keep water in the toilet bowl while in storage so as to avoid drying out the SEAL.

If you or the dealer were not keeping water in the toilet bowl, the seals may already be shot and need replacing, hence the water never staying put.

That's my one and only guess on this issue.

Good luck.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Do a search on Sealand. They had a program to replace some defective seals.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I don't mean to sound condescending with this question but I have to ask, do you keep water in the toilet bowl when not in use?
> 
> The manual says to always keep water in the toilet bowl while in storage so as to avoid drying out the SEAL.
> 
> ...


I've always kept a bit of water it the toilet to avoid possible smells coming back up. Water will keep the smell out...just like in your toilet at home.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info but yes we keep water in it all the time and for 3 months it's been working flawlessly. Flushed it Tuesday and from that point on it won't hold water. I guess I didn't hold my tounge right.

Thanks again,

Aunt B


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Aunt B said:


> Thanks for the info but yes we keep water in it all the time and for 3 months it's been working flawlessly. Flushed it Tuesday and from that point on it won't hold water. I guess I didn't hold my tounge right.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Aunt B


While not a pleasant thing to do, I'd recommend holding it open and cleaning around the seal. I had this same problem once and after a few attempts to clean the seal, it worked.

How fast is the water draining out?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jim, 
If she has a Sealand toilet, as pointed out by Kyoutbacker, they have had lots of problems with defective seals. Mine has been replaced twice, fixing to be three times!!







HOPEFULLY, they've found the defect in the seal and fixed it, this time!!
Never had one problem on the previous model I had.
Darlene


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I called right to Sealand and they sent out the new seal and valve within two days.Looks totally different. Real nice customer service to deal with. Took me about 20 minutes to replace.
I checked on some dealers shelves, and their replacement seal is the same as the old one. So, I can see where some people have to get theirs replaced again and again.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's one I pick'd up from an old timr RV'r. When you are putting the RV up after your trip, spray pledge on the ball and seal........unless your seal is totally bad, you'll never have a water leak/hold issue again. I've been doing this for years....keps the seal pliable.....ask a plumber.....hopefully your issue is cleared up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Jim,
> If she has a Sealand toilet, as pointed out by Kyoutbacker, they have had lots of problems with defective seals. Mine has been replaced twice, fixing to be three times!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yea..I saw that, but it wasn't clear to me if "Aunt B" had a Sealand toilet or not.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim,
> If she has a Sealand toilet, as pointed out by Kyoutbacker, they have had lots of problems with defective seals. Mine has been replaced twice, fixing to be three times!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yea..I saw that, but it wasn't clear to me if "Aunt B" had a Sealand toilet or not.
[/quote]

Thanks to all for the info. Yes we do have a SeaLand toilet. We cleaned and of course nothing there and checked the clamp band tightness so the next step is to contact our dealer and get a new seal. It just seems funny how fast it failed. Thanks again,

Aunt B


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Aunt B said:


> Jim,
> If she has a Sealand toilet, as pointed out by Kyoutbacker, they have had lots of problems with defective seals. Mine has been replaced twice, fixing to be three times!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yea..I saw that, but it wasn't clear to me if "Aunt B" had a Sealand toilet or not.
[/quote]

Thanks to all for the info. Yes we do have a SeaLand toilet. We cleaned and of course nothing there and checked the clamp band tightness so the next step is to contact our dealer and get a new seal. It just seems funny how fast it failed. Thanks again,

Aunt B
[/quote]
Uh, yeah, Aunt B,
When mine failed on me, it couldn't have PICKED a worse moment!! I was staying in it for a week, and it had just been replaced a few weeks earlier with ANOTHER defective seal! Thank goodness they finally figured out it was the seal, itself. Maybe, this time, I'll get a non-defective seal!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the fix....keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

There was a recall on ours. The dealer fixed it with no problem, you might give them a call.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello All,

Aunt B here. Just wanted to update everyone that I called Dometic/Sealand direct and talked to customer service. The lady was very nice and said that although it was not technically a recall they were replacing all seals and return springs to anyone who asked. Our dealer didn't know anything about it so if I would have taken it to the dealer they would have replaced it with the old style I suppose. I'm pretty handy so I'll fix it and save the trip to the shop and the wait. Thanks for the great information.







At least the stink will go away.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If possible, perhaps you could take some pictures during the process...then post them here to document the procedure. Might help someone else in the future.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good idea !! Id like to compare and see if mine is the new or old design. 
Good luck and take some pictures for us!
DT


----------

